# dm_crypt-Volume per KDE einhängen – kein /dev/dm-0

## l3u

Hallo :-)

Ich habe eine externe Festplatte per cryptsetup verschlüsselt. Wenn ich sie anstecke, dann meldet KDE, daß ein verschlüsseltes Volume da ist, und ich kann zum Öffnen per luksOpen auch das Paßwort eingeben. Daraufhin erscheint auch eine Mapper-Gerätedatei, in meinem Fall

```
/dev/mapper/luks_crypto_c6d9517b-9539-4d6f-b50b-2d400e54598b
```

und der zugehörige Eintrag in der Geräteüberwachung. Will ich das gemappte Gerät einhängen, bekomme ich aber eine Fehlermeldung:

 *Quote:*   

> org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.UnknownFailure: mount: special device /dev/dm-0 does not exist

 

Manuell ist es aber kein Problem, das Gerät einzuhängen (per mount /dev/mapper/luks_crypto_c6d9517b-9539-4d6f-b50b-2d400e54598b /mnt als root).

Komfortabler wäre natürlich die KDE-Variante. Wie krieg ich das hin, daß die Geräteüberwachung die eigentliche Gerätedatei /dev/mapper/luks_crypto_c6d9517b-9539-4d6f-b50b-2d400e54598b verwendet und nicht /dev/dm-0? Resp. wie bekomm ich /dev/dm-0 auf /dev/mapper/luks_crypto_c6d9517b-9539-4d6f-b50b-2d400e54598b verlinkt?

MfG

----------

## ScytheMan

existiert /dev/dm-0 im filesystem?

du kannst eine udevrule schreiben 

gib mal ein

udevadm  info --name=/dev/mapper/luks_crypto_c6d9517b-9539-4d6f-b50b-2d400e54598b --attribute-walk

dann kannst du ne UDEV Regel erstellen ähnlich: 

SUBSYSTEMS=="scsi", ATTRS{serial}=="$fooooo", SYMLINK+="dm-0"

die dann automatisch den link nach /dev/dm-0 erstellt, wenn die platte angeschlossen ist.

----------

## Finswimmer

Wenn dann aber eine andere Festplatte kommt, geht es wiederum nicht.

Sinnvoller wäre es deshalb, KDE direkt den richtigen Mountpunkt zu nennen.

Ohne Verschlüsselung wird ja auch der richtige Mountpunkt unter /media erzeugt.

----------

## l3u

Natürlich könnt man per udev-Regel quasi manuell die Gerätedatei erzeugen (die nicht angelegt wird). Aber Ich habe mir eher gedacht, daß mir irgend ein Service oder Paket fehlt, was falsch eingestellt ist oder das ganze eben evtl. ein Bug ist.

EDIT: Sieht nach einem KDE-Bug aus: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=240282

----------

